# Model 7 predator



## Chrisbradley_2001 (Jan 31, 2012)

I recently bought one of these guns and love the rifle but the xmark pro trigger is by far the worst trigger I've ever seen. And apparently no one makes a replacement trigger that 
will work without mods.

My question is should I attempt to buy a trigger and fit it in there so to speak. Or take a hit and trade to a savage like I should have bought in the first place lol.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Chrisbradley_2001.


----------



## Chrisbradley_2001 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well in my opinion unless your a gunsmith a trigger is nothing to mess with. one miss adjustment and you could have a disaster on your hands. if you like to rifle and are willing to pay to have a trigger done then keep it. if you dont want to pay for a trigger job then trade for something you like. just my 2 cents.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

oh and welcome to the site too...lol


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The guy that does my gunsmithing work only works on the sides of the trigger assembly peiceses and that is what most triggers need done. I have done it to one of my S&W hand guns and a very fine stone.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome Chris ! Google Bill Springfield. He's very popular for having trigger work done. Fast and reasonable too. Way cheaper than trying to buy a new trigger. I know several guys who have used him and are very happy with his work. I believe he's in Ohio. Last time I checked it was around 50 bucks to have it done. That was just this past summer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Chrisbradley_2001.

I know it's hard to tell with that trigger but how does the rifle shoot ? If it 's not so good i'd think of cutting my losses right now and be done with it.


----------



## Chrisbradley_2001 (Jan 31, 2012)

I think it will shoot great. I can do decent with it now. But it's a 6.5lb rifle with a 5.5lb trigger. Not very conducive to great groups.

I contacted mr Springfield that was mentioned above and am waiting for reply.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great Chris. Let me know how that works out. From what I hear Bill does great work.


----------

